# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Do You realy need Money to make Money?

## Theuns"

My Friend Is a miljoener verby en het almal verkeerd bewys wat gese het dat jy geld nodig het om geld temaak , Wat se julle oor die gedagte "het jy regtig geld nodig om geld te maak"? :Detective: (Boertjie Van Parys) :Smile:

----------


## Eugene

Theuns, ek dink dis omtrent tyd dat jy ons vertel wat presies jy met die netwerk bemarking verkoop en/of bemark. Wat kos dit en hoe maak mens geld?

English: Theuns, I think it is about time you tell is how and what you market with your MLM. What are the costs involved and is there a legitimate means of making money?

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

You don't need money to make money, unless your splurging on a printing press  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Ek reken as mens hard genoeg werk vir dit wat jy in die lewe wil he dat jy die vrugte daarvan sal pluk.

----------


## Theuns"

> Theuns, ek dink dis omtrent tyd dat jy ons vertel wat presies jy met die netwerk bemarking verkoop en/of bemark. Wat kos dit en hoe maak mens geld?
> 
> English: Theuns, I think it is about time you tell is how and what you market with your MLM. What are the costs involved and is there a legitimate means of making money?



Hi Eugene :Wave:  :Wave: 

Die net werk waar in ek bertokke is se naam is U -Care het jy al van dit gehoor?

Dit is al 2 jaar aan die gang in is eers deur die regering se Wag hond "the Law Reviev projekt" :Detective:  wat uit 8 Adfokate bestaan onder soek en daar is niks mee vout gevind nie so die laaste persoon wat jy kan vra of dit wat U-Care doen Wettig is is mnr Tabo Embeki hom self en hy gaan vir jou se" jy nors sy tyd sliut aan en kry kla".

In kort is dit a liefdadigheids projek waar jy a donasie maak van R125 aan die liefdadigheids of Welsyns organisasie van jou keuse .
die persoon wat aan die gedagte gekom het ,het besef dat mense nie van dag sommer donasies gee nie want eerstens weet jy nie regtig of jou geld aangewend word vir wat jy dit voor gee nie,tweedens daar is niks in vir jou nie.Hy het toe besliut om a maatskapy te stig waar hulle bereit is om mense te betaal om geld vir liefdadigheid  bymekaar te maak.Die persoon was 'n Netwerker en het toe aan 'n netwerk vergoedings plan gedink om mense op die regte manier te vergoed vir die werk wat hulle doen.

Ons produk is dus 'n diens wat ons aan die gemeenskap lewer sonder dat jy viesies self betrokke is.Dit is wel nie 'n viesiese produk nie maar wel a diens aan die gemeenskap, net soos 'n prokureer wat ook nie met a viese produk het nie maar wel a diens verskaf aan sy Klient of 'n Predekant nie een van hulle het werkik 'n viesiese produk nie maar word betaal vir wat hulle doen.Volgens Wet is enege diens wat jy aan iemand lewer ook 'n produk.

U-Care se bankstate is op die internet vir sy lede hulle begin op nil en eindeg op nil elke maand tot op datum Het U-Care R3.6 miljoen vir liefdadigheid ge gee en gee tans per maand oor die R240,000.00 vir liefdadigheid. as jy bv R20 000.00 se bonus ontvang weet jy daar gaan ook so veel na liefdadigheid toe.

ek gaan julle twee web sides gee om na te gaan kyk die een is my eie webside en die ander is U Care sin self my URL is
http://saextra.com/ucare01.php?dmp=281920 
en U- Care sin is 
www.u-care.co.za
 in myne word als uiteen gesit hoe als werk.

Dan het ek 'n internet MLM en sy link is as volg: 
www.serfontein1.successuniversity.com 
Kyk na die kort vidio klip dit se als.

Al wat ek verder kan se is dat daar Prokureers ,DR's En Predekante in U care is en van hulle is in my span My upline het in U-care R20 000.00 verby gegaan na 3 maande en ek het na drie maande die Polisie gelos daar voor, en op hierdie stadium is ek die tweede beste in die Vrystaat.

Gaan gerus na my U Care sites toe Want anders gaan ek tot 3uur nog tik en ek moet more oggen Senekal toe gaan vir 'n aan bieding.

Ek Weet nie of jy die grapie ken oor die damwal wat gebreek het nie? maar ek sal dit more in die joke afdeling gaan plaas lees dit want dit laat mens dink.

Dit is nou 12:33 am en ek moet nou op Dream land Air liners klim ander verpas ek die vlug en dan sit ek met n probleem more op die pad soos "Tjeers for eers" :Zzzzz:

----------


## Theuns"

Hi Eugene

Is jy missing in Action :Smile:  ek hoor nie van jou nie ek is neskuurig oor jou reply op my post oor waaroor my MLM gaan, het mister griep jou dalk onder hande geneem ek voel my keel krap en ek like dit nie.

Ek ly af jy is a prokureur of werk jy net by a prokureurs firma, vertel my van jou self.

groete
Theuns

----------


## Theuns"

Hi Eugen

Ek sien jy is on line ek weet nie of ek van die regte forum nou af skryf nie,so help maar reg as ek verkeersd is .

Hoe gaan dit daar by jou ,ek is hond siek met verkoue .

Ek wag met op gewondenheid om te hoor wat jy se van my reply waar jy gevra het ek moet vertel waar oor my MLM gaan.

Groete
Theons

----------


## Eugene

Theuns, I am busy working through the MLM you proposed. Have printed out most of the stuff obtained from the internet etc. Will work through it this weekend and give some comments. I fully support the idea in principal of a MLM where a charity receives money, but will do some research and let you know.

----------


## Theuns"

:Thumbup: Hi Eugene

Dankie baie vir jou post.

Die  Advokaat Leon Louw van die "LAW REVIEW PROJECT" wat alle besighede ondersoek soos ook Golden en AMWAY Het U-Care ondersoek.

Gaan na www.u-care.co.za kliek dan aan die regter kant onder op 

LRP - Letter 


Letter from Leon Louw, of the law Review Project, re his opinion of U-Care Donation Membership Plan, as well as the latest letter dated 9 March 2007 

So ver ek weet is hy ook deel van U-Care hulle is ook die laaste persone wat na a besigheid kyk voor dit goed gekeur word , sy tel nr is ook daar so jy kan hom gerus bel en met hom praat. ek dink dit kan nogal baie beteken vir die Forum.

Omdat jy 'n Prok is kan jy my help om die Piramiede vuur dood te slaan.

Ek hoop ek kon van hulp wees met jou ondersoek tenopsigte van MLM en U-Care.

Groete
Theuns

----------


## Theuns"

> Theuns, I am busy working through the MLM you proposed. Have printed out most of the stuff obtained from the internet etc. Will work through it this weekend and give some comments. I fully support the idea in principal of a MLM where a charity receives money, but will do some research and let you know.


Hi Eugen

Ek is opgewonde oor jou komentaar oor MLM  en om dat jy gese het jy hou van  U-Care se uitgangs punt.

Kon Jy Die naweek tyd kry op verder daar na te kyk soos jy gese het?

Groerte
Theuns

----------

